# Voyageur Ii



## RustyHornet

Just picked this one up tonight. First road bike over ever bought while actually looking for one. Never could hold onto them, but wanted a nice one for my collection and to ride on the country roads where I live. This ones got a neat story. The friend I got it from got it from the son of the original owner. He was a buyer for Schwinn. He traveled the world buying the components used to build the Paramounts. When he retired, this was his gift from the company. Supposedly he hand picked all the components that went on it, although some have been upgraded over the years now. It will be kind of a rolling clean up for me, as I plan to ride it while detailing it out and servicing it. As soon as I saw it, I fell it love. I knew it was going to be mine. Onto the pictures.


































































At some point I'd like to return it back to stock. To me it looks like only the shifters and rear derailleur have been replaced.


----------



## Schwinn499

Nice! I really like the color with those lugs. Congrats.


----------



## RustyHornet

Schwinn499 said:


> Nice! I really like the color with those lugs. Congrats.



The color with chrome lugs is what attracted me to it.


----------



## redscampi

Wow! I have the exact model bike. I haven't had a chance to ride it yet but its a great looking thing. Congrats!


----------



## RustyHornet

I ordered some white tires and bar tape for this last night. It doesn't need tires, but I wanted to class it up a little bit and couldn't find all gray tires. Bar tape because I can't stand the foam pads, make the bike seem cheap to me. I want the bike to 'pop' more than it already does.


----------



## RustyHornet

Got some white tires for this one today! Pix later tonight after I get them on!


----------



## bikecrazy

This reminds me a lot of the original issue Schwinn Voyageur.


----------



## Metacortex

bikecrazy said:


> This reminds me a lot of the original issue Schwinn Voyageur.




That's because they were basically the same bike. The Voyageur II was a renamed World Voyageur, with  the only differences being the name (decals and badging), paint colors and the addition of a 25" frame size.


----------



## bikecrazy

Do you think this bike came from the factory with bar end shifters?


----------



## Schwinn499

bikecrazy said:


> Do you think this bike came from the factory with bar end shifters?



I dont think so, dealer option.


----------



## Schwinn499

Schwinn499 said:


> I dont think so, dealer option.



Oh wait i lied....the one I had, had them also


----------



## Metacortex

bikecrazy said:


> Do you think this bike came from the factory with bar end shifters?




Yes, the Voyageur II came standard with barcon shifters, no other option was available from the factory:


----------



## Metacortex

RustyHornet said:


> ...At some point I'd like to return it back to stock. To me it looks like only the shifters and rear derailleur have been replaced.




From what I can see it is missing the original saddle, seatpost, front and rear derailleurs, freewheel, shifters, skewer levers, pedals and toe clips/straps. If you want more info on any of these components I've done a lot of research on these bikes and I'd be happy to help.


----------



## RustyHornet

That's some good information fellas. There's no way at this point to tell how this particular bike left the factory. Since it was a retirement gift to the original owner and he hand selected all the components, from what I was told. Not being a road bike guy, the shifters on the bottom tube bother me. How do they compare to bar end shifters?


----------



## Schwinn499

RustyHornet said:


> That's some good information fellas. There's no way at this point to tell how this particular bike left the factory. Since it was a retirement gift to the original owner and he hand selected all the components, from what I was told. Not being a road bike guy, the shifters on the bottom tube bother me. How do they compare to bar end shifters?



I have bar ends on my rider Superior, would never go back to downtube shifters. I buy up sets of them when I see them for a decent price. Invaluable on a period bike you ride frequently.


----------



## RustyHornet

Schwinn499 said:


> I have bar ends on my rider Superior, would never go back to downtube shifters. I buy up sets of them when I see them for a decent price. Invaluable on a period bike you ride frequently.



Thanks! Out of my 12 or so bikes, this is the only one with gears outside of a Bendix 2 speed... I'm not one for gears, but living out in the country this was a necessity.


----------



## RustyHornet

Classing up the joint.





Raining outside right now so this is the best I can do.... Bar tape will be here tomorrow!


----------



## redscampi

I didn't think I would like white tires but, ...it's growing on me.


----------



## RustyHornet

redscampi said:


> I didn't think I would like white tires but, ...it's growing on me.



I wanted it to stand out a little more, I love road bikes when they really pop. I love seeing color coordinated tires on them, yellow tires on a yellow bike and such. I couldn't find an all gray tire so I figured I'd bring out the little white tape separating the paint and the chrome. Tires are the one place I take liberty to express myself. To me, the tire choice makes or breaks a build.  Black tires would look ok, but black tires are everywhere. The gumwalls just didn't look right on this particular bike to me. 





Bar tape on! Love it!


----------

